# Craig Morrow's "Bicycle Heaven" Pgh Swap 5 of 5



## Howard Gordon (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks for all the pictures Howard!! Looks like a great swap, will have to make it out there for a swap and see the museum! Love the green and black anniversary Columbia! Joe


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

As usual another great job Howard of documenting an event. Folks should take note here; if you want to generate interest in a show/swap/ride you need to post up pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for the pics Howard. You can put them all in one thread by replying to the thread you begin (for future postings) which will help keep them organized within the forum a little better.


----------

